# ac97 + alsaconf = nie dziala ( a kiedys dzialalo)

## bisz

Jakis czas temu reinstalowalem system, co by miec wiecej pozadku a mniej balaganu, lecz nie moge przywrocic wszytkiego do poprzedniego stanu dzialania. konkretnie dzwiek. Posiadam karte zintegrowana w laptopie ac97:

```
00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

```

wczesniej za czasów jadra 2.6.22 gdy to działało miałem w jądrze zaznaczone :

```

<M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

<M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem

```

i inne rzeczy które na gentoo-wiki i innych stronach byly opisane.

W efekcie program alsaconf nie odnajduje mi karty na pci i dzwieku nie ma.

Czy cos sie zmienilo od tamtego czasu czy gdzie lezy problem ?

----------

## SlashBeast

napewno nie zapomniales zrobic make modules_install? Sprawdz lsmod, zaladuj z palca te moduly i wtedy uzyj alsaconf.

----------

## gexcite

Potrzebujesz sterownik Intela HDA

----------

